# Kultura > Letërsia shqiptare > Ditari i meditimeve >  Je poet sepse shkruan poezi apo shkruan  poezi sepse je poet?

## Ke-ler

Si mendoni?

----------


## PINK

E njejta gje eshte pak a shume. Po meqe pyet; shkruan poezi se je poet. lol

----------


## xfiles

99% shkruajne poezi te sforcuara sepse kane bindur veten se jane poet.
1% shkruan poezi si shprehje e ndjenjave personale dhe nuk u intereson nese quhen apo jo poet, e aq me teper ti publikojne ato.

Ka mundesi te jem edhe une qe nuk arrij ta vleresoj dhe nuk me bejne asnje lloj pershtypje vargjet e pakuptimta me rime, por ka mundesi te jete edhe ajo me siper.

----------


## Marya

Fale internetit te gjithe u bem shkrimtar analist, gazetar, avokater,psiholog .....kjo nuk do te thote se jemi  :shkelje syri:

----------


## mia@

Poeti e ka te nevojshme qe ne momente frymezimi te shprehi ndjenjat e t'i hedhi ne leter. Pra per mendimin tim nuk shkruan se eshte poet, por e ndjen te nevojshme te shprehet , ti ruaj, dhe ti ndaj ndjenjat e tij me te tjeret npm poezise se shkruar. Si piktori, qe kur e terheq dicka e bukur frymezohet ta riprodhoje ne leter.

----------


## Izadora

> Fale internetit te gjithe u bem shkrimtar analist, gazetar, avokater,psiholog .....kjo nuk do te thote se jemi


Pse c'fare kane VIP-at me shume se ne lol 


Pyetje e cuditcme si psh . E beri veza pulen apo pula vezen  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## Xhenet.M.S.

> Si mendoni?


*As njeren as tjetren,shkruaj vetem  te shpreh ndenjat e mia.*

----------


## drague

teme interesante.

----------


## ArushPeshkatari

Nuk recitohet (shkruhet) për të fituar bukën, recitohet (shkruhet) për të gënjyer, recitohet (shkruhet) për t'u gënjyer!
Recitohet (Shkruhet) për të qenë ndryshe! Recitohen (Shkruhen) pjesë heronjësh sepse je frikacak, recitohen (shkruhen) pjesë shenjtorësh sepse je fundërinë, recitohen (shkruhen) sepse je gënjeshtar qysh prej lindjes! 
Por mbi të gjitha recitohet (shkruhet) sepse në të kundërt do kaloje në çmenduri!
Vittorio Gassman

Poet je ose nuk je - më tha dje miku im Visar! Rrugë të mesme nuk ka! 
Unë i'u përgjigja; At'here nuk jam! 
Provoj të shkruaj, por vetëm nëse mbasi të jem larguar nga kjo botë përgjithmonë ajo ç'ka kam shkruar ende do të lexohet, do e pranoja t'më quanin Poet!

----------

